# [SOLVED] Java does not work in browsers



## JDCAce (Jul 29, 2007)

Java does not work in any of my browsers, though Java programs such as Minecraft and PCGen work just fine. I've Googled as much as I can, and I can't find a solution that solves my problem. I've tried installing from the online installer and the offline installer, I've tried turning off my anti-virus software, I've tried IE10 and Firefox and Chrome.

When I first got this laptop about four months ago, I messed with my computer to give more memory to Java, though I don't see how that would cause my problem.

Are there any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Java does not work in browsers*

Change back to whatever settings you did for memory for Java and see how that works.
Other then that you can uninstall all version of Java by using javaRa. Then reinstall Java.


----------



## JDCAce (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Java does not work in browsers*

WOW! That worked! It was a simple runtime parameter I added in the Java Control Panel to increase the memory. I deleted the parameter and it works now! I really should have tried that before posting, but I couldn't believe that was the cause.

Thanks, spunk.funk!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Java does not work in browsers*

No worries. Glad you got it sorted. 
Please Mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

